# WA SEIII - Study Guides/Books



## wmmw (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sure there is probably a thread for this somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.

For those who have taken WA SE III, what study guides or references did you use beyond the codes?

Thanks for your help. I'm trying to decide what to sell form books, I'm taking the WA SE III exam in October 09.


----------



## Casey (Aug 7, 2009)

This post by Greenaqua is probably the most informative one you can find on EB.com regarding the WA SEIII.


----------



## wmmw (Aug 9, 2009)

Casey said:


> This post by Greenaqua is probably the most informative one you can find on EB.com regarding the WA SEIII.


Casey,

Thanks a lot your help and good luck.


----------

